# what happend to the digital dashes?



## tt2x2tt (May 4, 2011)

im curious on why they converted the dash back to analog from digital on the 300zx


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

because as cool as the digi dash was it was very expensive and very craptastic, had lots of bugs and would short out alot... it was actually more common for people to go to analog from digital than it was to go from analog to digital...


----------

